# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHC (Clinique Saint-Joseph)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHC (Clinique Saint-Joseph)
Rue de Hesbaye 75
Liège

Bezoek de website van CHC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHC.*

----------

